# Looking for Home Theater VB guys to take over DIYHA



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

So a while back we purchased a new domain name:
www.diyhomeaudio.com

Good intentions but no time to get it up and running.

So now, we are not looking for a couple DIYMA members that know their way around the Vb forum admin panel to take over the site and spear head its development.

If you are interested in taking the task of setting up the forum, categories, stickies and everything else, please reply in this thread with your qualifications.

I am going to take a hands-off approach for a while and let someone that knows about Home Theater and VB forums have fun with it.

ANT


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Let me know what help you need Ant. You can consider me in for the vB admin/setup/help.


----------



## ngsm13 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'd be willing to help as well Ant... just give me a shout. I'm familiar with the vB CP and such...

nG


----------



## _Keith_ (Mar 20, 2007)

I mostly just lurk but I have alot of previous VB and admin experience.

Ive ran sites for many years and can help. 

So if you need somone I can help you out also.


----------



## JimJ[VT] (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't know much (if anything) about vB, but I'd be willing to lend a hand in any other way that's needed...as long as there's a place for 2-channel discussion there I'd love to have another board to visit. AVS, HTShack and others like those are too home theater oriented for me, there's a real lack of stereo-friendly boards out there that don't either use antiquated software or are full of pompous asshats. Lots of potential


----------



## thekl0wn (May 31, 2006)

I'm a bit more knowledgeable on this end of things over the actual audio knowledge. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help out.


----------



## MAGNATUDE (Dec 30, 2007)

if there is anything i can contribute. please let me know.

i have 15 years HT experience, 10yrs as an installer with various companies.


----------



## smokeybehr (Sep 24, 2007)

I originally came over here looking for just what DIYHA will be about. I have over 20 years experience in commercial audio installations with a few HT installs and 10 years experience in SOHO computer networks. If you need help with the new forum, count me in.


----------



## The Ninja (Jul 16, 2008)

ANT,

A friend led me over here... I used to be the admin for the av123forum (7800 members). It is the official forum for AV123 - makers of audio equipment. I recently left AV123 to build my business (Skiing Ninja) - custom crossovers and other loudspeaker upgrades. I am very familiar with VB and whatnot. If you guys need some additional mod help, please let me know. I don't think I have the time to be the full on admin but I would be happy to help out if my own biz is not a conflict of interest (no worries; would not push my stuff - no marketing! )

The Ninja


----------



## dummptyhummpty (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't have much experience with VB, but I do have experience setting up sites based on phpBB. I'm sure it's somewhat similar and I wouldn't mind helping out if possible.


----------

